# Favorite Color Choice



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

I was looking through my tackle trays and was amazed at how many different colors of artificial baits i have collected over the years. It seems though no matter how many different colors i carry with me, i have a few basic combinations i always end up using. When targeting redfish and trout, what are your favorite colors and how does the weather (cloudy/sunny) factor in.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

dark green w/ red flake...

that's the money color:bowdown


----------



## jakerson (Oct 3, 2007)

neon green w/ silver flake on clear water days.

dark blue w/ silver flake on darker days.

all time fave: electric chicken soft baits treat me well


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *VS200B (12/30/2007)*dark green w/ red flake...
> 
> that's the money color:bowdown




Only if you want to catch reds, trout, bass, tarpon ummmm bluefish, ladyfish ...

Then yeah, it might work.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (12/30/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *VS200B (12/30/2007)*dark green w/ red flake...
> ...


those are trash fish oke


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Dragging stretches,red/white has always been productive but the blue/silver has really been good to me for reds(prior to this past spring) Top water plugs,pins minnows work well for trout and reds in green/silver. I think the silver belly has been the key no matter what gets casted or trolled around due to the flashyness(is that a word?)


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

trout redfish and bass are not trash fish 

as a matter of fact flounder are the best eatin


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the information, i personally have had luck with white/chartreuse, smelt colored, and motor oil colored with flake. I will have to give the dark green/ red flake a try. 



Nick


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bonita dan (12/31/2007)*Dragging stretches,red/white has always been productive but the blue/silver has really been good to me for reds(prior to this past spring) I think the silver belly has been the key no matter what gets casted or trolled around due to the flashyness(is that a word?)


I have got most of my recent bull reds in the pass on my jointed blue top, silver bottom stretch. But the last few trips trolling, have not produced. Where did all the bull reds go??? Usually in the December, January months I can slay some bull reds in the pass. But they have been a little scarce for me when I have went out recently.


----------



## Josey Wales (Oct 19, 2007)

ROOTBEER


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Knot a Yacht (1/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *bonita dan (12/31/2007)*Dragging stretches,red/white has always been productive but the blue/silver has really been good to me for reds(prior to this past spring) I think the silver belly has been the key no matter what gets casted or trolled around due to the flashyness(is that a word?)
> ...


Can't answer that Jon,sorry. Been a while since i been out doing my own thing:banghead Hopefully by the end of the month I can contribute more on where and how the fish are caught but till then:mmmbeer and reading.


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

I dont fish for trout much anymore but when I lived in Panama City we would tear them up on a white grub with a pink swirly tail.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Summer and clear water------clear or near clear.

Winter and clear to semi-clear--------clear/red metal flake ( the true money color ).oke

This is trout fishing.Flounder will eat damn near any color.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

White, Electric Chicken, and green/red flake...just depends on what I'm doing......


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Lighter colors on bright days, darker days darker colors. 

I have a tendency to fish whites, yellows, bright greens on sunny days. 

Darker grays, greens on darker or overcast days. 

I fish gold and silver any time.

Its all a matter of what you have confidence with.


----------



## turkeykiller (Jan 8, 2008)

josey whales has the idea 

rootbeer all the way!!!!


----------

